# Super Bowl Squares



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2020)

How do we do this online? We have a few weeks to figure it out!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 14, 2020)

wat?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2020)

normally you play this in an office, where you buy a square and payouts at the end of each quarter.




How it works: Once all the *squares* have been selected, we will randomly pick numbers from 0-9 for each team in the *Super Bowl*, and assign that number to a particular row or column. These numbers represent the last number in the score of each team.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll take square 7, 4.

Thanks.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 14, 2020)

I've never done this online... But I'd be interested in participating if someone figures it out!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

Here is a link to the super bowl squares - lets say $2 bucks a square? Payouts at the end of each Quarter

Let me know which ones you want  ( for example A1, G6, etc) and I will update the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-XVcBf6Pf1_Q4RpaSDwCZkXW-RNwP1JA1tNF2h5aQCg/edit?usp=sharing

How to Play:

Each person signs up for a square in a 10-by-10 grid. After all the squares are taken, the numbers 0-9 are randomly assigned as headers to each column and to each row. The columns represent one team, and the rows the other. For example, if your numbers were three for the NFC and eight for the AFC during  the Broncos / Hawks SB, you would have won following the Seahawks’ 43-8 domination over the Broncos. Similarly, many competitions have smaller winners for getting the score at the end of each quarter or half.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 22, 2020)

Just one square per person?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

No you can buy as many as you like -

I’ll figure out payouts tomorrow - one winner per quarter usually....


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 23, 2020)

This looks like fun. I'd play.


D1


B7


I5


B10

Who wants my $8?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2020)

alright lets go ladies! get signed up!  Its only $2 bucks!


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> alright lets go ladies! get signed up!  Its only $2 bucks!


Do you want us to put our names in the spreadsheet or just send the squares to you? If the latter, see my previous post.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2020)

Ill update the smart sheet today - I was "sick" / skiing 10" of fresh stuff yesterday...

If we get enough people I will send you all a pay pal link ?

I will also record the rolling of the dice for the score sections of the sheet if need be


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2020)

Updated the Squares 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


A1


B1


C1


*Chattaneer*


E1


F1


G1


H1


I1


J1


 


A2


B2


C2


D2


E2


F2


G2


H2


I2


J2


 


*RG*


B3


C3


D3


E3


F3


G3


H3


I3


J3


 


A4


B4


C4


D4


E4


F4


*RG*


H4


I4


J4


 


A5


B5


*RG*


D5


E5


F5


G5


H5


*Chattaneer*


J5


 


A6


B6


C6


D6


E6


F6


G6


H6


I6


J6


 


A7


*Chattaneer*


C7


D7


*RG*


F7


G7


H7


I7


J7


 


A8


B8


C8


D8


E8


F8


G8


H8


I8


J8


 


A9


B9


C9


D9


E9


F9


RG


H9


I9


J9


 


A10


*Chattaneer*


C10


D10


E10


F10


G10


H10


I10


J10


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Alright, I'm in. I'll take A8, B2, J10, &amp; C4.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 24, 2020)

IN. C8, E6, H3, I10


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Someone should get:

C1
H2
I3
E4
F5


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm in too! C9, F4, H8, and J6.

GO NINERS!

In my work one, I have two squares and they're both no good. One is 8/8 and the other is 5/3 or maybe 5/2, I think??


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Lol 5/2 So within the first quarter you need both teams to get a safety and one to get a field goal


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Or by end of game, 35 to... 32? 22? 12?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Or by end of game, 35 to... 32? 22? 12?


Ah. Yeah I forgot its just the last number. I so dumb.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

And by 35 to 12 you mean Chiefs to 49ers.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 24, 2020)

RG.   I’ll take 5 squares.  Just spread them out randomly from what’s open when you update next.  Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2020)

done and updated!





 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


A1


B1


C1


Chattaneer


MAPE


F1


G1


H1


I1


J1


 


A2


BLE


C2


D2


E2


F2


MAPE


H2


I2


J2


 


RG


B3


MAPE


D3


E3


F3


G3


AK


I3


J3


 


A4


B4


BLE


D4


E4


LEGGO


RG


H4


I4


J4


 


A5


B5


RG


D5


MAPE


F5


G5


H5


Chattaneer


J5


 


A6


B6


C6


D6


AK


F6


G6


H6


I6


LEGGO


 


A7


Chattaneer


C7


D7


RG


F7


G7


H7


I7


J7


 


BLE


B8


AK


D8


E8


F8


G8


LEGGO


I8


J8


 


A9


B9


LEGGO


D9


E9


F9


RG


H9


I9


J9


 


A10


Chattaneer


C10


D10


E10


MAPE


G10


H10


AK


BLE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2020)

@Supe

@DVINNY

@Master slacker

@Audi driver, P.E.

@roadwreck

@engineergurl

@YMZ PE

@Sapper PE LS


----------



## P-E (Jan 26, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> RG.   I’ll take 5 squares.  Just spread them out randomly from what’s open when you update next.  Thanks


RG, Ditto.  I’ll take 5.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm debating if I should go ahead and pick a team or just watch the super bowl purely for the sake of American football.

The Steelers are my main team and the Titans are my backup. I guess the Chiefs could be my safety team?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2020)

P-E said:


> RG, Ditto.  I’ll take 5.




Same here, I'll take 5 random squares.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


A1


B1


C1


Chattaneer


MAPE


F1


P-E


H1


I1


J1


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


C2


D2


P-E


F2


MAPE


H2


I2


J2


 


RG


B3


MAPE


D3


E3


Mudpuppy


G3


AK


I3


J3


 


A4


B4


BLE


D4


E4


LEGGO


RG


H4


I4


J4


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


D5


MAPE


F5


G5


H5


Chattaneer


J5


 


A6


B6


C6


D6


AK


F6


G6


H6


I6


LEGGO


 


A7


Chattaneer


C7


Mudpuppy


RG


F7


Mudpuppy


H7


I7


J7


 


BLE


B8


AK


D8


E8


F8


G8


LEGGO


I8


J8


 


A9


B9


LEGGO


P-E


E9


F9


RG


H9


I9


P-E


 


A10


Chattaneer


C10


D10


E10


MAPE


G10


H10


AK


BLE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

still a "few" holes to fill


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> still a "few" holes to fill


I’ll do 5 random squares also.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> @Supe
> 
> @DVINNY
> 
> ...


I'm out. Sorry.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


A1


B1


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


F1


P-E


H1


I1


J1


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


C2


D2


P-E


F2


MAPE


H2


Chebyshevll


J2


 


RG


B3


MAPE


D3


E3


Mudpuppy


G3


AK


I3


J3


 


A4


B4


BLE


D4


E4


LEGGO


RG


H4


I4


J4


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


D5


MAPE


F5


G5


H5


Chattaneer


J5


 


A6


B6


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


F6


G6


H6


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


C7


Mudpuppy


RG


F7


Mudpuppy


H7


I7


J7


 


BLE


B8


AK


D8


E8


F8


G8


LEGGO


I8


J8


 


A9


B9


LEGGO


P-E


E9


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


I9


P-E


 


A10


Chattaneer


C10


D10


E10


MAPE


G10


H10


AK


BLE


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 27, 2020)

WTH, I'll take 5 random squares.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Where’s @csb and @FLBuff PE ?  
Got to fill the board.  

I’ll take another 5 squares for my wife.  Call those off as MAPE2.  Thanks


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll take five squares: F7, F8, J5, A10, and I9 (cause who doesn't love the legal verification that you can work in the GD USA)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

MAPE - Done and Thanks! (I will probably buy another round also)

CSB - Done! except F7 was taken so I gave you C7?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


F1


P-E


H1


I1


J1


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


C2


D2


P-E


F2


MAPE


H2


Chebyshevll


J2


 


RG


B3


MAPE


D3


E3


Mudpuppy


G3


AK


I3


BLY


 


MAPE2


B4


BLE


D4


E4


LEGGO


RG


BLY


I4


J4


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


F5


MAPE2


H5


Chattaneer


CSB


 


A6


B6


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


F6


G6


H6


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


H7


I7


J7


 


BLE


B8


AK


MAPE2


E8


CSB


G8


LEGGO


MAPE2


J8


 


A9


B9


LEGGO


P-E


E9


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


C10


D10


E10


MAPE


G10


H10


AK


BLE


----------



## Violator (Jan 28, 2020)

Please put me down for 5 random squares also.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm game.  Put me down for 5 squares.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

cool - 26 left?





 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


I1


Violator


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


C2


Roadwreck


P-E


F2


MAPE


H2


Chebyshevll


Violator


 


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


D3


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


I3


BLY


 


MAPE2


RG


BLE


D4


E4


LEGGO


RG


BLY


I4


J4


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


F5


MAPE2


H5


Chattaneer


CSB


 


A6


B6


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


RG


G6


RG


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


H7


I7


J7


 


BLE


B8


AK


MAPE2


E8


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


J8


 


Violator


B9


LEGGO


P-E


E9


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


C10


Roadwreck


E10


MAPE


G10


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

Okay so assuming we sell them all and I think we, Ill just do even payouts at the end of each quarter

1st Quarter             $50.00

2nd Quarter             $50.00

3rd Quarter              $50.00

4th Quarter              $50.00

Anyone know if @Dexman PE PMP is still alive?  maybe that @knight1fox3 chic?

Maybe one of the ladies lure some of the ladies out of the ladies forum?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2020)

You might consider using 5 quarters 1,2,3,4 and game.  4th quarter winner gets double for winning the game too unles it goes OT and everyone has another chance.

also how do I give you money?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 28, 2020)

Who's playing in that supper bowl thingy?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 28, 2020)

Sapper PE LS said:


> Who's playing in that supper bowl thingy?


Sourdoughs and Indians


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2020)

I've been in office pools where the doubled for the "win" but I always thought it was kind of sill for winning the same quarter twice?  

You all can send me money through pay pal?  Ill PM you the address - just use "friends and family" so they dont take out any fees.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2020)

The 5th quarter covers the potential for a score change in OT but whatever.

hows the board filling?  Empty squares?  I’ll invite my kids if you want.

yes.  PM the PayPal info

thx


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2020)

Got 5 left? @Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes I will put you down!

MA-there has only been 1 OT in the super bowl (2017) sadly yes I recall it like it was yesterday...

If there is an OT I’ll personally pay the winner $25 bucks...

We still have around 14 left- will update tonight...

You can send pay pal money to [email protected]

Remember to use friends and family


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent my money over.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 30, 2020)

Money sent!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2020)

Payment sent


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> We still have around 14 left- will update tonight...


I bought 5 extra...Put 'em where ever.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

thanks all to have sent money so far

I will roll dice for the squares and update this tonight!





 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


envirotex


Violator


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


C2


Roadwreck


P-E


envirotex


MAPE


H2


Chebyshevll


Violator


 


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


D3


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


I3


BLY


 


MAPE2


RG


BLE


D4


envirotex


LEGGO


RG


BLY


I4


envirotex


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


F5


MAPE2


H5


Chattaneer


CSB


 


envirotex


envirotex


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


RG


G6


RG


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


envirotex


envirotex


J7


 


BLE


envirotex


AK


MAPE2


E8


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


J8


 


Violator


B9


LEGGO


P-E


E9


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


C10


Roadwreck


envirotex


MAPE


G10


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 31, 2020)

$2 a piece?

I'm in, give me 5 randos.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

cool thanks!





 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


envirotex


Violator


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


madampirate


Roadwreck


P-E


envirotex


MAPE


H2


Chebyshevll


Violator


 


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


madampirate


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


I3


BLY


 


MAPE2


RG


BLE


D4


envirotex


LEGGO


RG


BLY


I4


envirotex


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


madampirate


MAPE2


H5


Chattaneer


CSB


 


envirotex


envirotex


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


RG


G6


RG


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


envirotex


envirotex


madampirate


 


BLE


envirotex


AK


MAPE2


E8


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


J8


 


Violator


B9


LEGGO


P-E


madampirate


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


C10


Roadwreck


envirotex


MAPE


G10


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

guess I cant count, we still have 14 open squares!  Ill get one of my kiddos to buy 5 if we dont have it filled by COB today!


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> thanks all to have sent money so far


I need to send $8, but don't know where to send it...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

[email protected]

use "friends and family" 

Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


envirotex


Violator


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


madampirate


Roadwreck


P-E


envirotex


MAPE


RG Jr


Chebyshevll


Violator


 


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


madampirate


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


I3


BLY


 


MAPE2


RG


BLE


D4


envirotex


LEGGO


RG


BLY


I4


envirotex


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


madampirate


MAPE2


H5


Chattaneer


CSB


 


envirotex


envirotex


Chebyshevll


D6


AK


RG


RG Jr


RG


I6


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


envirotex


envirotex


madampirate


 


BLE


envirotex


AK


MAPE2


E8


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


RG Jr


 


Violator


RG Jr


LEGGO


P-E


madampirate


Chebyshevll


RG


H9


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


RG Jr


Roadwreck


envirotex


MAPE


G10


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent mah monies!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent my $$ too!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Niners
> 
> 
> Chiefs
> ...


I'm counting 9 left...amiright? I'll close out the board.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

correct - want me to take 4?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> correct - want me to take 4?


Put me in the last open squares. I'll get funds sent to you by COB.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

10-4 - Have you down for 6!

We full folks! I will roll the dice tonight and update!





 


Niners


Chiefs


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


envirotex


Violator


 


Mudpuppy


BLE


madampirate


Roadwreck


P-E


envirotex


MAPE


RG Jr


Chebyshevll


Violator


 


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


madampirate


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


RG


BLY


 


MAPE2


RG


BLE


RG


envirotex


LEGGO


RG


BLY


RG


envirotex


 


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


madampirate


MAPE2


FL Buff


Chattaneer


CSB


 


envirotex


envirotex


Chebyshevll


RG


AK


FL Buff


RG Jr


RG


FL Buff


LEGGO


 


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


envirotex


envirotex


madampirate


 


BLE


envirotex


AK


MAPE2


FL Buff


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


RG Jr


 


Violator


RG Jr


LEGGO


P-E


madampirate


Chebyshevll


RG


FL Buff


CSB


P-E


 


CSB


Chattaneer


RG Jr


Roadwreck


envirotex


MAPE


FL Buff


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

What's the breakdown for winnings per quarter and end of game?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Okay so assuming we sell them all and I think we, Ill just do even payouts at the end of each quarter
> 
> 1st Quarter             $50.00
> 
> ...


I just left it even per quarter...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

alright peeps here you go and good luck!!!!!

pay up you aint yet!


 


Niners


Chiefs


 


6


8


5


7


0


4


2


1


3


9


8


BLY


MAPE2


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


MAPE


RG


P-E


Roadwreck


envirotex


Violator


2


Mudpuppy


BLE


madampirate


Roadwreck


P-E


envirotex


MAPE


RG Jr


Chebyshevll


Violator


3


RG


Roadwreck


MAPE


madampirate


Violator


Mudpuppy


Violator


AK


RG


BLY


9


MAPE2


RG


BLE


RG


envirotex


LEGGO


RG


BLY


RG


envirotex


6


P-E


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


MAPE


madampirate


MAPE2


FL Buff


Chattaneer


CSB


0


envirotex


envirotex


Chebyshevll


RG


AK


FL Buff


RG Jr


RG


FL Buff


LEGGO


1


Chebyshevll


Chattaneer


CSB


Mudpuppy


RG


BLY


Mudpuppy


envirotex


envirotex


madampirate


4


BLE


envirotex


AK


MAPE2


FL Buff


CSB


RG


LEGGO


MAPE2


RG Jr


5


Violator


RG Jr


LEGGO


P-E


madampirate


Chebyshevll


RG


FL Buff


CSB


P-E


7


CSB


Chattaneer


RG Jr


Roadwreck


envirotex


MAPE


FL Buff


Roadwreck


AK


BLE


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Money sent!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2020)

I’ll pay up later from home.  This gives me a reason to care about the SB. Thx


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

yeah me as well!  I am kind of pulling for the niners.. too many annoying chiefs fans in my office!


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm gonna be rich.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2020)

My daughter-in-law is from Kansas, so given the Pats aren't in it, I hope the Chiefs win.

Money sent.  THX!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for putting my name in all caps like the boss I am, @Road Guy!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Payment sent!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 1, 2020)

Go chiefs! Beat those 40 whiners.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 2, 2020)

Printing this out RN.  Go tex!


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn.  AK is cleaning up.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

Jesus Christ someone kick a field goal in the next 2:28 minutes


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Jesus Christ someone kick a field goal in the next 2:28 minutes


I felt the same way. I got a girl at work who won 250 as of the end of the 3rd.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm gonna be rich.


Maybe someday, but not today.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

I need a missed extra point, pick 6 with two point conversion and a safety.   No problem.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

How many points for a botched FG and return by defense?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2020)

P-E said:


> How many points for a botched FG and return by defense?


If it’s an extra pt I’m pretty sure it’s be worth 1. If it’s for 3, a block and return would be considered a touchdown.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

4 chiefs FGs and I’m all set.


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey, I sent my money to go to a winner!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

Please god let this extra point be good


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

Go for 2 go for 2.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

I need 2


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

Just need to run the clock out now!!!


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Just need to run the clock out now!!!


You got it


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

I wonder how many people watching this game know what state Kansas City is in?


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

Misery until now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder how many people watching this game know what state Kansas City is in?


Elation, prolly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder how many people watching this game know what state Kansas City is in?


Also, Kansas. Duh.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also, Kansas. Duh.


um maybe the parking lot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2020)

P-E said:


> um maybe the parking lot.


More accurately, it is Kansas City that be the parking lot for Kansas...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve been in the big mall they keep showing in the power and light district.  We saw KC and the sunshine band there.  I got hosed on the squares.  Glad KC won for my DIL.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 2, 2020)

Pretty sure JLo's booty won the whole thing...


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Pretty sure JLo's booty won the whole thing...


I’m partial to shakira.  She turned 43 today.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah.  Looking pretty awesome for 43 and 50...


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 3, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Pretty sure JLo's booty won the whole thing...









Shakira for the win...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2020)

A close 2nd to me seeing Kyle Shannahan blow another lead was this commercial:






Just ordered me a stuffed groundhog for a “thing”.....


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2020)

Also congrats to @akwooly!  and If you haven't paid up pay up!!!!

Also wish I had taken @MA_PE's recommendation to have the overall winner get more money 

I dont know how to avoid the 0-0 score winning so much, Ive been in these where they do new points totals for each quarter but the same thing seems to happen their also!


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 3, 2020)

Literally every single women at the Super Bowl party last night: How old is Shakira?  How old is JLo?  Fuck.  Okay, we all need to get to the gym ASAP.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2020)

When they score in 10s (TD+FG). The 0-0 is your friend.  Thanks for doing the board @Road Guy


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Literally every single women at the Super Bowl party last night: How old is Shakira?  How old is JLo?  Fuck.  Okay, we all need to get to the gym ASAP.


To quote Rob McElhenney, i.e. Mac from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia on his weight loss transformation from Fat Mac to Fit Mac:

_"Look, it's not that hard. All you need to do is lift weights six days a week, stop drinking alcohol, don't eat anything after 7 p.m., don't eat any carbs or sugar at all, in fact just don't eat anything you like, get the personal trainer from Magic Mike_, sleep nine hours a night, run three miles a day, and have a studio pay for the whole thing over a six to seven month span."


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 4, 2020)

Supe said:


> To quote Rob McElhenney, i.e. Mac from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia on his weight loss transformation from Fat Mac to Fit Mac:
> 
> _"Look, it's not that hard. All you need to do is lift weights six days a week, stop drinking alcohol, don't eat anything after 7 p.m., don't eat any carbs or sugar at all, in fact just don't eat anything you like, get the personal trainer from Magic Mike_, sleep nine hours a night, run three miles a day, and have a studio pay for the whole thing over a six to seven month span."


Tru dat.

I've discovered, as I struggle to lose weight and stay fit, that people don't really want to hear the truth of how you did it.  They just want to be able to say they did to.

(aka: I've already seen people's eyes glaze over when I'm like, "well, I started going to the gym at least 3x a week, combined with a more vegetable and fruit based diet, and I've started limiting alcohol and watching more portions when I go out with friends...")


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 4, 2020)

You're welcome....


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 4, 2020)

I've always done a bigger pot for the end of the game, sometimes also a slightly bigger pot for halftime... But yeah, it's not gonna stop someone from getting more money if the end digits stay the same even if the score changes. I think different numbers for each quarter would get too logistically complicated.

Thanks for putting this together, RG!


----------



## akwooly (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for putting this on RG!  WHOOHOO!


----------

